# مواقع غريبة



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اشلونكم شباب بنات هاي مواقع شوفوها وشوفو غرابتها  غريبة جدا وبأسعار خيالية 

أولاً .. هنــاك موقع 


(( www.something.com )) 


وهـو موقع مدفوع الأجـر وتم شراء الإسم بمبلغ معين من المال لتجــد 


داخل الموقع صفحة بيضاء خالية إلا من كلمة واحدة ألا وهي "" 


something "" كل هذا المجهود وهذا المال من أجل كلمة واحــدة فقط ! 


_ وهنــاك موقع آخــر لا يحتوي على أي شيء سوى (( رزم )) من 


نقود ... تتكاثـر و تتكاثـر و تتكاثـر ... وهـو موقع 


(( www.stagnationmeansdecline.com )) ... 


وإليكم أكثر المواقع حزناً وهو موقع 


(( http://www.iamveryverysorry.com )) 


حيث لن تجـد في الموقع سوى دموع تتساقط في صفحة سـوداء 


وكلمة (( أنا آسف جداً )) ... 


والله أعلم .. .. ماذا فعل صاحب هذا الموقع ليعلن أسفه بهذه الطريقة . 


ولكن حقيقةً على رغم بسـاطة التصميم وقلة الكلام إلا أنه معبّر بشكل 


كبير عن إحساس صاحب الموقع ويختصر آلاف الكلمات . 


ولكن المضحك و الغريب بالفعل هو موقع "" كارين 



(( www.savekaryn.com )) 


التي تطلب فيه المساعدة حيث هي مدينة بمبلغ ( 20000 ) دولار ثمن 


مشترياتها ببطاقات الإئتمـان وتطلب منك المســاعدة ... ! 


والواقع يبدو أنها استطاعت أن تقنع الكثيرين وقـد تم تسديد ديونها بالفعل ! 


شحاذه عصرية :47: 


وكذلك هناك موقع آخـــر للتســول ...وهـو موقع 


(( http://web2.airmail.net/gandolf/you.htm )) 


حيث يطلب صاحبه أن تتبرع بأي مبلغ من المال لكي يصبح أغنى من 


(( بيل غيتس )) ... أليس هذا طموحاً متواضعاً ؟! .. .. 


بس ذكي وفكرته عجبتني :24: 



ننعطف عن المتسولين , وما رأيكم أيها القراء الأعـزاء بمعرفة كيف يبدو 


أعتى المجرمين وماذا فعل 


(( http://www.mayhem.net/Crime/serial.html )) 


من خلال هذا الموقع , تستطيع التعرف عن قرب على أشهر المجرمين 


الطلقاء منهم والمساجين ... ولكن عليك الحذر حتى لا تصبح واحداً 


منهم .. .. 



ومن المواقع الغريبة أيضاً هناك موقع 


http://www.politicalgraveyard.com )) 


الذي يوضح أين دفن ســياســيو الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 


وفي أي مقبرة ... سواءً كان السياسي محبوباً أو مكروهاً . 


ولا أدري ما فائدة هذا الموقع فلا أعتقد أن أحداً سيزور سياسياً ميتاً 


وخصوصاً سياسي أمريكي .. .. 



أما مواقع الرعب والخيال فلها نصيب وافـر على الإنترنت وذلك لخيال 


الإنســان الواسع , فهناك موقع مخصص للأطباق الطائرة والمشــاهد الغريبة ... 
_ من خلال هذا الموقع 


(( http://www.gar3b.com )) 



_ وهنــاك أيضاً مواقع مرعبة مثل الموقع المسكون والمخصص لعالم 


الجن ...وهــو 


(( http://freehomepages.com/algen/index.htm )) 



حيث ستجد ما لا تتوقع من صور للجن و قصص غير معروفة إذا كانت 


حقيقية أو خيالية @@ 



وهنــاك صور غريبة وخدع بصرية عجيبة تجعل رأسك يدور في موقع ... 


(( http://www.khayma.com/zwaya/strang.htm )) 


حيث سترى ما لا تراه في أي مكان آخـــر . 



_ أما إذا كنت تحب التجسس .. .. فلك هذا الموقع 


(( http://www.spaceimaging.com )) 


الذي يوفر لك وسيلة التجسس المناسبة لأي بلد في العالم ... 


ما عليك إلا كتابة إسم البلد لتظهر لك خريطة فضائية مصورة من 


أعلى , للمكان المطلوب عبر الأقمار الصناعية . 


حتى دول الخليج و إسرائيل مدرجة ضمن القائمة لترى صوراً فضائية 


رائعة لمدن العالم . 


والآن , مع أكثر المواقع تسلية وإفادة موقع التاريخ ... 


فهل تعرف ماذا حدث في تاريخ ميـلادك ؟ 


من مات .. .. ومن ولد في اليوم نفسـه ؟ 


وما أهم أحداث هذا اليوم السـّعيد . 


من هنا من خلال هذا الموقع الغريب .. 


(( http://bored.com/anyday.htm )) 


يعطيك جميع الأحــداث التي حدثت في ذلك اليوم المشهور 


( بالنسبة إليك على الأقل ) ستفاجأ حين تعرف أنك ولدت في اليوم 


نفسه لميلاد الرئيس الأمريكي "" بوش "" أو حتى "" شارون "" .. .. أو 


ربما حدث زلزال يوم ميلادك قتل الآلاف . 



أما موقع 


(( http://www.habbohotel.com/habbo/en )) 


فهو فندق "" خمس نجوم "" افتراضـي الكتروني موجود على الإنترنت 


فقط . 


الصفحة ورسوماتها أكثر من رائعة حيث ستجد أنك في عالم من الألوان 


الجميلة , تستطيع المشي داخل الفندق والتحدث مع باقي الزوار في 


عالم محادثة شبة واقعي
من متي العراقي  واتمنى يعجبكم احبابي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلا مواقع غريبه


شكرا متيكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررررسى كتير ليك على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عالردود الحلوه


----------



## zama (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مواقع كتير حلوة
شكرا جزيلا......................


----------



## متيكو (30 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> مواقع كتير حلوة
> شكرا جزيلا......................



شكرا عالرد مينا


----------



## amjad-ri (30 ديسمبر 2008)

انت قلت ما الفائدة

وانا اسألك مجددا

ما فائدة هذه المواقع

شكرا سلام ونعمة​


----------



## متيكو (31 ديسمبر 2008)

حبي امجد هاي مواقع للأستطلاع يعني مواقع غريبة وبأسعار خيالية


----------



## aymannn (2 مارس 2009)

ولامسح تلك المواقع من الجهاز؟؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

*مواقع غريبه فعلا
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## lion_heart (4 أبريل 2009)

شر البلية ما يضحك ههههههههههههههههه 

شكرا على المواقع الغريبة ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mr.hima (7 أبريل 2009)

*ناس فاضة فعلا وناس تانية بتستعبط بتشحت على النت اية التقدم دة  اثبتوا ان التقدم وصل لكل نواحي الحياة 
بس موقع بتاع الخدع البصرية حلو اوي  ولو في موقع تاني للصور دي يا ريت تقولي يا متيكو 
ومرسي خالص على الموضوع *​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير متيكو_

_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## bonbnbon (8 أبريل 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
دا انت غريب*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## المجدلية (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ربنا يباركك + + +


----------

